# Dumb FMT question on SIMRAD



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Onto the unit


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Water Bound said:


> Onto the unit


OK. Reason for question is it seems there was some saved waypoints on my chip. It was given to me by my uncle that moved from Marco to Cabo and when he sold his boat he gave me his chip. I thought the chip was just the map the unit used but all the data was saved on the unit. Thanks.


----------



## Gaudy (May 10, 2020)

Every time you start up your Simrad it will ask if you want to continue on with your past track or start a new one.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Gaudy said:


> Every time you start up your Simrad it will ask if you want to continue on with your past track or start a new one.


What is the correct response? I assume no?


----------



## Gaudy (May 10, 2020)

Currently I always go with no but maybe that will change on my multi-day trip in the ENP.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Gaudy said:


> Currently I always go with no but maybe that will change on my multi-day trip in the ENP.


That makes sense👍


----------



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

So, how's the new boat?


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Redtail said:


> So, how's the new boat?


It’s amazing but unfortunately still dry been a couple hectic weekends but soon should dunk her. Can’t wait. It’s eating me up!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Gaudy said:


> Every time you start up your Simrad it will ask if you want to continue on with your past track or start a new one.


Unless you turn that feature off which I have done. Once you learn an area and have tracks laid down I can't stand to look at a unit that keeps adding and adding and adding tracks over top of each other. Then of course when you reach the limit for your unit it starts deleting the oldest track each time you lay down a new one. The great deal with a nice GPS is to be able to see what the hell you are doing. A screen covered in black lines hardly is beneficial to that. 

Unfortunately there is a downside. The older Simrads could be set up such that it kept your internal data for your trip each day without also laying down a track. The new ones don't work that way. if you want the trip data for the day then its going to lay down a track. I even talked to Simrad tech support and it turns out a lot of guys had complained about this. The response was that its a safety feature so new users have a track to get back to where they started. 

So if you want the daily trip data you just have to leave that feature turned on and then at the end of the day you can go in and delete that data and track to keep your screen from getting all cluttered up.


----------

